# Push



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, a couple of weeks on since these were put on sale. Anyone going to tell us how they are getting on with them? Thats not old owners thumping the drum, but people who have bought within the last couple of weeks


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I think they're not being dispatched until July unless I read it wrong. So it might still only be the BETA bods that can let you know.

'Limited quantity, individually numbered. Only 250 available. Very first off the production line.Pre-order now. Ships in July.'


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

^ that's right - they're not released into the wild until July.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Does anyone know how that works in terms of when the payments taken (for those who have pre-ordered)? Are you charged in July at point of dispatch or now?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been charged now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> I've been charged now.


Really, thats a bit naughty, especially if something happens and it never quite gets there


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Really, thats a bit naughty, especially if something happens and it never quite gets there


 I guess they need the capital but I am travelling optimistically.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I paid via PayPal so have that as fallback if Pete's venture doesn't work out. He seems a good fella via the emails we have exchanged. I'm not worried.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Odd, life that is. You can buy a copy for 25% of the original price 3 months before it is released


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Odd, life that is. You can buy a copy for 25% of the original price 3 months before it is released


There's a difference between beta/GA/market/etc. releases (also, patents). PUSH has been released long time ago, it's just not simply available to purchase.

P.s. Forgive me for not including all possible releases. I'm happy to be involved in product management as little as possible!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the endow the day, the point is no matter how much the desire, you cannot buy one and receive it


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Odd, life that is. You can buy a copy for 25% of the original price 3 months before it is released


As I have committed to purchasing the original I would be interested in comparing it to the knockoff. @dfk41 would you please PM me where I can get my hands on the knockoff?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mahlgut aren't making tampers any more.... http://mahlgut.eu/information/time-for-a-break-oder-wieso-wir-etwas-aendern-muessen/?lang=en


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't have classed Mahlgut as a copy or knockoff. The adjustment mechanism was it's own design and it was a refinement on the ugly mutha with a handle they produced.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Base screwed in and out the set the depth of the bed. Pretty similar in design.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dallah said:


> As I have committed to purchasing the original I would be interested in comparing it to the knockoff. @dfk41 would you please PM me where I can get my hands on the knockoff?


I would not know where to start looking......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Base screwed in and out the set the depth of the bed. Pretty similar in design.


Makes mine a collectors piece.....maybe I will keep it.......actually I am embarrassed to say I have never used it yet.......must dig it out


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd have to defer to you @jeebsy as I have yet to get my hands on the PUSH. I had been under the impression, maybe mistaken, that Mahlgut didn't require a tool but was less precise. Assumption, the mother if all f'ups


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I assumed the knock-off being referred to was the chinese one, which I thought I saw on another thread...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I hijack my own thread? I have just picked up my hefty Mahlgut. You unscrew the top which allows you then to screw up or down the bottom, before tightening the top back in place. How do you know whereto start, what to aim for etc etc? i am presuming that the pure weight of this thing makes tamping as such redundant? Anyone help?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You need to keep adjusting the depth until you get the result you want.

You will need to do this most times when you change the bean.

Ron


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@dfk41 my plan is to basically reproduce what I aim to do with my MBK Heft tamper. With my machine I have an optimal headspace above the puck. I plan to set my PUSH to that depth. I will then figure out the best dose to produce a moderately compressed puck in that space. Then the variable in the recipe will be the output. Or so the theory goes

I prepare to be met with howls of derision at his point.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Can I hijack my own thread? I have just picked up my hefty Mahlgut. You unscrew the top which allows you then to screw up or down the bottom, before tightening the top back in place. How do you know whereto start, what to aim for etc etc? i am presuming that the pure weight of this thing makes tamping as such redundant? Anyone help?


Tamp with your normal tamper, then sit the mahl on top and adjust it until it sits maybe 2mm high


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Tamp with your normal tamper, then sit the mahl on top and adjust it until it sits maybe 2mm high


Many ta's jeebsy


----------

